# Compute Scientist wanted for new image file extension.



## Kookyfox (Feb 3, 2015)

Greetings whoever is reading this,

I came up with an idea, approved by the high council of the FAF Teamspeak, to create a new image file extension.
It should meet the following requirements:
-It's name should be ".yiff"
-It needs to be exactly like .gif
-It should be suitable for furry art, especially NSFW furry art

The aim of such an internet-changing creation is simple:
-The newly created ".yiff" will deal with the ".gif" pronounciation problem, by giving a viable, easy to pronounce alternative.
-It will only be accepted on websites designed for this type of file, and will only be readable and creatable with the required libraries (which would be publicly available on furry related websites) thus bringing a better theft protection for furry artists.
-It will also give a good laugh to those brave enough to read through this.


Thanks for your consideration.


----------



## Kazolas (Feb 3, 2015)

Weow. This would be a revolution in terms of sharing furry art.
Such idea.
Very good.


----------



## ForgetLilliet (Feb 3, 2015)

Lovely! I think the .yiff file format will be quite popular! Or... _popufur_.


----------



## Maugryph (Feb 4, 2015)

Do you know how hard it is to make a file standard? One that all file browsers and applications will not only accept but will open and read correctly? It took .png 8 years just to gain momentum.


----------



## Kookyfox (Feb 4, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> Do you know how hard it is to make a file standard? One that all file browsers and applications will not only accept but will open and read correctly? It took .png 8 years just to gain momentum.



Yeah but computer scientists usually like a good challenge, especially if they get a good laugh out of it!

Oh and in case you didn't realize this thread is only half serious


----------



## Rydenan (Feb 4, 2015)

Hello! Computer Scientist here! This is a hilarious and awesome idea. However, I regret to inform you that it is very likely impossible.
Could we write a .yiff image format? Yes! Easily.
Could we make it efficient? Probably not! LZW is a copyrighted compression algorithm, so we'd have to invent our own. And it would be, like, 98.7% guaranteed to suck!
Barring that, could we make it widely accepted? Highly doubtful! Though who knows? Never underestimate the power of the internet!

10/10 for the idea!


----------



## -Sliqq- (Feb 4, 2015)

I'd vote yes, especially for the lols.

The problem I would have is that it might be possible to find an editing software that can change the file type. Like "save as" in a different extension. 
Not trying to debunk it, but this is something I'd be concerned about.


----------



## WideEyed (Feb 4, 2015)

Kazolas said:


> Such idea.
> Very good.



Oh, are we still regurgitating this meme? 1337!

All your base are belong to us! u mad???? ahahahaha epic simply le epic


----------



## Maugryph (Feb 4, 2015)

Kookyfox said:


> Yeah but computer scientists usually like a good challenge, especially if they get a good laugh out of it!
> 
> Oh and in case you didn't realize this thread is only half serious



Sorry. I was catering to the serious half that that moment.


----------



## Kookyfox (Feb 5, 2015)

Let's not loose faith in it! I shall go around my campus looking for computer scientists and ask them about it too... Let's hope I find something interesting.

Also since LZW is copyrighted it will be more than easy to convince people to make an opensource compression algorithm


----------



## ArielMT (Feb 5, 2015)

Rydenan said:


> Could we make it efficient? Probably not! LZW is a copyrighted compression algorithm, so we'd have to invent our own. And it would be, like, 98.7% guaranteed to suck!



Pet peeve of mine.  LZW is patented, not copyrighted.  There's a huge difference between the two.

Trivia: Back in the '90s, Unisys got hold of the LZW patents and attempted to enforce license royalties on every GIF image, and the outrage directly led to the creation of the PNG image format.

Also, if memory serves, the patents expired by 2005.


----------



## Ticky-Tack (Mar 2, 2015)

Pixel rendering bitmaps with matrices, awesome and fun!
Syntax structures to store many layers of properties, no problem!
Designing a compression algorithm capable of fast and efficient compression and decompression. Call back in a year after much needed unit testing.


----------

